# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  Khasiat Kunyit & Temulawak

## Wawan Purwanto

Ada yang bisa jelasin pakai bahasa manusia? dikonvert menjadi: Butuh berapa gram kunyit dan temulawak untuk per ton air selama pengobatan.

linknya ini http://ejournal.umm.ac.id/index.php/...ticle/view/102

cuplikannya ini:

PENGGUNAAN BAHAN OBAT ALAMI TERHADAP RESISTENSI BAKTERI Aeromonas hydrophilla YANG MENYERANG IKAN MAS (Cyprinus carpio)
Oleh: Sri Samsundari

Penelitian bertujuan untuk mengetahui pengaruh ektrak kunyit dan temulawak terhadap resistensi dan daya hambat pertumbuhan  bakteri Aeromonas hydrophila serta perbedaan resistensi dan daya hambat kedua ekstrak tersebut terhadap pertumbuhan bakteri.

Bahan alami yang digunakan adalah ekstrak temulawak dan kunyit, bakteri Aeromonas hydrophila, alat dan bahan untuk uji MIC dan Cakram. Penelitian dengan melakukan percobaan dalam Rancangan Acak Lengkap (RAL) untuk ektrak  kunyit 6 perlakuan, ekstrak temulawak 5 perlakuan, yang masing masing 3 ulangan. Analisa data menggunakan Analisis Ragam serta diuji lanjut dengan Uji Jarak Ganda Duncan (UJGD). Untuk menguji perbedaan respon pada kedua ekstrak tersebut dilakukan Uji-T tak berpasangan.

Hasil penelitian menunjukkan bahwa hasil uji MIC untuk ekstrak kunyit 2.5 % dan ekstrak temulawak  5.0 % sedangkan hasil uji Cakram ekstrak kunyit : 2.5 %, 5 %, 7.5 %, 10 %, 12.5 % dan 15 % menunjukkan daya hambat pertumbuhan bakteri Aeromonas hydrophila masing-masing 10.15 mm, 12.22 mm, 12.78 mm, 13.68 mm, 14.88 mm dan 15.55 mm serta Uji Cakram ekstrak temulawak :  5.0 %, 10.0 %, 15.0 %, 20 % dan 25 % menunjukkan daya hambatan pertumbuhan bakteri Aeromonas hydrophila masing-masing 12.02 mm, 12.98 mm, 15.05 mm, 16.78 mm, dan 18.78 mm.  Daya hambat pertumbuhan bakteri dengan menggunakan ekstrak kunyit dan temulawak masing-masing 14.35 mm dan 15.05 mm dengan konsentrasi sama sebesar 15 % menunjukkan  adanya perbedaan (P < 0.05).

Hasil penelitian menunjukan semakin tinggi ekstrak kunyit maupun temulawak yang digunakan maka semakin tinggi pula diameter daerah hambatan terhadap pertumbuhan bakteri Aeromonas hydrophila dan pada konsentrasi penggunaan masing-masing 15 %, diameter daerah hambatan pada kedua ekstrak tersebut berbeda dengan diameter daerah hambatan lebih luas pada ekstrak temulawak.

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## baruna02

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## john kl

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## john kl

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bang2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Wawan Purwanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Wawan Purwanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

